# Who likes Columbus Zona/Nivacrom frames?



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Just rode one today, and thought it felt pretty darned good. Haven't ridden a steel-tubed bike in years, so at least with the Nivacrom tubes I can see what all the fuss is about. 

Nice ride!


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Zona!!!!!*



AJS said:


> Just rode one today, and thought it felt pretty darned good. Haven't ridden a steel-tubed bike in years, so at least with the Nivacrom tubes I can see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> Nice ride!



Hi AJS!

Zona is wonderful. It's God's gift to heavier cyclists . I've been riding one for a month and a half now. I really like this ride. I could really feel the difference from my other bikes. Plus, grooved pavements dont seem to be as intimidating anymore with this bike.

Joe


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

santosjep said:


> Zona is wonderful. It's God's gift to heavier cyclists .


Well, I'm beginning to think so. My last 3 bikes have been (current) Al, Ti, and Al. I haven't ridden the Ti frame in 2 3/4 years (sold it). BTW - I'm going about 198lbs. without gear.

In the past few days, there's been (yet another) debate raging on another thread here about Al vs. steel vs. Ti vs. CF frames. Some people are adamant that it's the tires, wheels, saddle, and seatpost that contributes mostly to the ride of any particular bike, and the frame material is not so important. 

But I can tell you right now that the bike I rode today with 23c tires, a new, stiff Prolink saddle, and generic Al post was a better ride in many ways than my current bike with 28c tires, a well-broken in Brooks Pro saddle, and generic post (all tires had same psi). And my current frame is 'compact geometry', which in itself is supposed to be more comfortable! (Though in a different way, fit-wise.)

Both bikes are Campy Centaur/Chorus and have low-spoke aero-type wheels. In fact, my wheels should by rights feel a bit stiffer or harsher, because they have 30m rims/21R/20F spokes, compared to those on the Zona frame which has 26mm rims/20R/16F spokes.

I can't say it's the wheelbase, because again, my bike should be the better ride because its wheelbase is a fair amount longer than the steel rig's. However, one factor is probably the CF fork on the Zona, and Al fork on mine, so that helps the steel frame.

I was highly surprised at the differences between the 2 bikes, to say the least. I had also ridden this bike at the same LBS last year, (it's a 2002 model and still hasn't been sold. He's dropped the price a few times already. I think the S.O.B. is trying to sucker me in!!).

Certainly there are other factors at work that influence the overall 'feel' of a given frame. But it's hard to argue with what's happening right there in front of ya. It wasn't an enormous, night & day difference but it was definitely noticeable. The Zona frame seemed to nicely glide over the rough spots that I was intentionally trying to hit, and yet it wasn't a noodle either.

WAY  !


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

I know, I know - it could be just the fun of hopping on a new rig. But nope, I ride several other bikes a year to demo which one I want next.

_"Resistance is futile...you will be assimilated."_


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Hi AJS*

My two current main rides are a Litespeed Vortex, full Record, except the FSA Superlight cranks and Platinum ti bottom bracket and a Reynolds Ouzo Pro fork and a Bianchi Reparto Corse lugged Nivacrom frame with a steel fork and Campy Record, Chorus and Centaur mix. The lightspeed is over 4 lbs lighter although I love the ride of the Bianchi and alternate every other day between the two. I really couldn't and won't not ride either bike. The wheels, tires, tubes, Campy Eurus, are the same on both bikes and they do have a very different ride. The Bianchi is very twichy, steeper headtube angle, it feels like a racer. If you have the cash, go for. There's nothing wrong with more than one bike in the stable as long as you ride and appreciate them.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Yes! You Are So Right!!!!*



Juanmoretime said:


> There's nothing with more than one bike in the stable as long as you ride and appreciate them.


HI Juanmoretime!!!

AMEN!!  I have two steeds right now and am looking forward to a third  I smell the start of another thread.. Take care now!

Joe


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

If I could afford keeping more than 1 bike, I certainly would. But too many other commitments at this time, (see avatar).


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

*Zona = Good stuff!*



AJS said:


> Just rode one today, and thought it felt pretty darned good. Haven't ridden a steel-tubed bike in years, so at least with the Nivacrom tubes I can see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> Nice ride!


Zona is a great tubeset in my opinion. The tube thicknesses are medium thick by modern standards so there's some meat there to tighten up the ride a little. I'm a big fan of strong robust frames so maybe I'm biased a little here.

My number one ride is a custom built lugged steel rig using super oversized pipes - 1-3/8" down tube and 1-1/4" top and seat tube. The "spine" (down tube and chain stays) are both Zona which really helps to shore up the firmness of the frame. I was thinking about using Foco for the down tube but decided on Zona for the extra stiffness. 

At any rate, good luck with your new ride.

Ed


----------

